# Headlamp for fishing



## Spandauer (May 8, 2009)

I seach a good headlamp for fishing. 
I hope many User to answer to my question.
Thanks Rainer:thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy (May 8, 2009)

I have a Energizer Hardcase Professional headlight.

It is the best fishing headlight that I have used.

It has red 5mm leds and a cree white high power led also.

It can do flood or spot beam. (This is very useful) 

Red led is a must for a fishing light in my opinion because it allows you to tie your fishing line, unhook fish, etc. without drawing so many bugs or destroying your night vision, and fish probably do not notice as much.

It also has green led that I never use.

Here is a picture of the light and is also where I purchased mine 

http://www.botachtactical.com/enhaprhe.html


----------



## DaveG (May 8, 2009)

The Princeton Tec EOS is one that I use for nightfishing,I have the older model, from what I read the newer version is even better.


----------



## Grumpy (May 8, 2009)

There is also a review of this light here.

http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/


----------



## Grumpy (May 8, 2009)

DaveG said:


> The Princeton Tec EOS is one that I use for nightfishing,I have the older model, from what I read the newer version is even better.




The EOS would be better if you want a smaller lighter light. I personally don't mind the larger light with the battery pack on the back. My dad likes the smaller lights due to the lighter weight. If run time isn't an issue you may like a smaller light.


----------



## fishx65 (May 8, 2009)

I spend lots of time night fishing for browns and walleye in Michigan. The two headlamps I use the most are the EOS and Dorcy 145 Rebel. Seems like I grab the Dorcy more often because of the easy to use electronic switch. I would stay away from headlamps that make you cycle through all the modes when turning on or off. The Coleman Max Cree is another solid option if you need red leds but the switch takes some getting used to. I like to have a lot of light available and all 3 of these kick-out some nice lumens. If you don't mind batteries on the back of your skull, there are some brighter options out there.


----------



## jzmtl (May 9, 2009)

I use zebralight H60, pretty much only used the low mode, higher modes aren't really necessary.

Also used p3d clipped to hat, that sucked.

Edit: No longer using H60, it sucks, now moving to PT EOS.


----------



## Spandauer (May 9, 2009)

@Grumpy
Yes, the Energizer looks very good and the red LED is for fishing super. I befief that is my new headlamp. Thanks
@all
Thanks for the references.

Rainer from Berlin:wave:


----------



## jhc37013 (May 10, 2009)

For fishing at night I like to have some throw along with flood so I always take my Apex over my EOS II. The extra weight doesn't bother me so it may come down how much weight you can be comfortable with.


----------



## moonfish (May 10, 2009)

I put in a lot of time fishing with a headlamp on. Weight is annoying but dead batteries all the time are intolerable.


----------



## JarHeadRot (May 20, 2009)

Spandauer said:


> I seach a good headlamp for fishing.
> I hope many User to answer to my question.
> Thanks Rainer:thumbsup:


 
Something that noone mentioned but a friend of mine swears by is getting one of those $10 hat clip black lights from wally world and using a fishing line that glows in black light. This keeps the bugs off more and makes the line glow really bright when you wanna see it. I haven't tried it yet but it is on my list of things to do.


----------

